# Surviving the fireworks



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Glad you found something that works for you, it's a shame when they get so scared. I live in one of those areas that at the moment sound like a war zone. I'm struggling to get diva to go toilet, it's her first bonfire night so she's confused about the bangs and lights in the sky. They are going off everywhere where I live. She isn't scared but cautiously watching them...she isn't relaxed enough to go for a wee. We're surviving though


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I feel for you - it is like that where my sister lives. Bonfire night, Diwali, weddings, birthdays and other celebrations seem to mean up to a month of booms and bangs.

Sophy was fine till she was 5 or 6, then suddenly decided distant bangs were unpleasant - I worked hard at desensitising, and she is less worried than she used to be, but I am not going to attempt to take her out. There is an emergency mat in the bathroom for just these sort of occasions!


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

It's a nightmare. I imagine they will be banned by next year. I have been playing YouTube videos of fireworks to help desensitise diva it seemed to help. Aww that's a shame that's a good idea!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

So, fjm, a penny for the old guy?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

It's great that the cloakroom and you with her worked for her. Maybe next time she won't need that at all. I know Zekefur wasn't upset with fireworks, but at almost 3 years old was obviously very nervous with them going off. We got through it with a tight bearhug for about 20 minutes (I tried applying pressure to the chest much like a thunder shirt would do), and since then he is fine. Only took one go at it.

And may I also ask, what is bonfire night? Does it celebrate something specific?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Bonfire Night celebrates the memory of Guy Fawkes attempt to blow up the houses of parliament - either the idea or its failure, take your pick! It is also of course around Samhain, a traditional time for fires.


----------

